# Verpackung oder Karton bedrucken?!



## thoska (30. Januar 2005)

Hallöchen zusammen , 

ich habe letzte Woche eine Anfrage bekommen, ob ich evtl. ein Layout für einen Karton oder eine Verpackung erstellen kann. Sowas wie ne Arztneimittelpackung die man oben aufklappen kann. 

Ich habe versucht einen Karton auseinander zu klamüsern , und dann die Maße zu übernehmen, aber das ist mir alles zu ungenau.

Nun die Frage: Gibt es evtl. Vorlagen für sowas , mit den genauen Maßen oder kann man einfach bei der Druckerei anfragen, ob die sowas parat haben. 

Kennt ihr Druckereien im Raum NRW , die so einen Service bieten oder allgemein Kartonagen bedrucken und falzen können ?



Würde mich wie immer über eure Statements freuen.

Gruß 


thoska


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (30. Januar 2005)

thoska hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nun die Frage: Gibt es evtl. Vorlagen für sowas , mit den genauen Maßen oder kann man einfach bei der Druckerei anfragen, ob die sowas parat haben.


Also dass es da Standardmaße gibt, wage ich zu bezweifeln, da ja jede Arzneimittelpackung
anders aussieht. Frag am besten den Auftraggeber, wenn er die Maße nicht hat, dann wohl 
niemand anderes 
Wegen den Druckereien: Normalerweise kann jede gute Druckerei so etwas drucken,
hab Dir mal 2 Links rausgesucht, die Dir eventuell bei der Suche weiterhelfen können.

- http://www.printside.com/ (Druckerei-Suche für ganz Deutschland)
- http://www.hmb-print.de/d/ (Druckerei in Mülheim, die einen guten Ruf besitzen soll)

Gruss Markus


----------



## thoska (30. Januar 2005)

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort.

Das es keine Standardmaße gibt ist schon klar , aber es muss ja irgendwelche Vorgaben geben, die dann auch durchgeführt werden können beim späteren Druck.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Verpackunsdruck und Design?

Würd gern wissen, wie Ihr vorgeht mit solchen Sachen.

Evtl. Vorlagen zur Orientierung.

Z.b. hab ich mal ne Einladungskarte gesehen. 
Wenn man die Karte aus dem Umschlag zieht, formt sich die Karte zu einem Quadratischen Würfel um. (per Gummizug in der Mitte). Sehr spassige Sache. Für sowas muss es doch Vorlagen oder Vorgaben geben, was meint Ihr?


Gruß 

thoska


----------



## Flextone (2. Februar 2005)

ich denke du musst gewisse msße einhalten die eine druckerei dir vorgibt. und wenn du dann was exclusives machst, musst bzw. solltest du dir ein dummy bauen.


----------

